# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Springfield, IL Fri Feb 6, 2009 USDA-IL Dept of Ag Market News

Hay Market Report as of Feb 5, 2009

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 6150 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, as sales activity was slow
to moderate and prices were steady to weak for good quality hay, with some of
the lower quality hay 10 to 30 dollars lower. Lower prices for milk are
making dairy producers look for the products that will fit their budget.
Plus, the abundance of lower quality hay has started to weigh on prices. The
months of December and January gave Illinois livestock producers a good share
of winter like conditions. This has been supportive of both hay and straw
values. Illinois hay producers had a good year in 2008. According to the
USDA's Annual Crop Production report, released on January 12, Illinois
produced 1.87 million tons of hay, compared to 1.96 million tons in 2007.
The average yield in 2008 was 3.03 tons per acre, compared to 2.82 in 2007.
In 2008, Illinois producers planted 620,000 acres to hay, compared to 680,000
in 2007. Many farmers would probably like to see less rain in 2009, so they
could put up better quality dry hay. Demand for straw was moderate to good,
with most of the interest coming from the livestock interests for bedding and
feed.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow to moderate with prices
mostly steady on good quality hay, with the lower quality hay 10 to 30
dollars lower. Demand was light to moderate with heavy offerings. Straw
prices were steady, with moderate demand and moderate offerings. Premium
Alfalfa 160-200, 185-210 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 175-190 in big
squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 120-140 in big squares,
80-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 60-80, 60-80 in big squares. Premium
Mix 160-180, 165-180 in big squares; Good Mix 140-160, 140-150 in big
squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 100-110 in big squares, 60-
80 in big rounds; Utility 40-80, 60-80 in big squares, 40-60 in big rounds.
Premium Grass 160-180; 140-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120 in big
squares and 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 100 in big squares, 80
in big rounds; Utility 40-80, 60-80 for big squares and 50 in big rounds.
Straw prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale in small squares, 100-120 per ton in
small squares, with large squares 70-90 and large rounds at 55.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were moderate with prices steady on good
quality hay, with the lower quality 10 to 30 dollars lower. Demand was light
to moderate with heavy offerings. Straw prices were steady, with moderate
demand and moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 180-200, 185-210 in big
squares, 130 in big rounds; Good Alfalfa 180-200, 170-195 in big squares,
120-130 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 80 in big rounds, 120-140 in big
squares; Utility Alfalfa 60-80, 60-80 in big squares, and 50-70 in big
rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160 in big squares; Good Mix 160-180, 140-160 in
big squares, 100 in big rounds; Fair Mix 80-100, 100-120 in big squares, 60-
80 in big rounds; Utility Mix 60, 40-80 in big rounds. Premium Grass 120-160,
140 in big squares, 100 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big
squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 80-100, 100 in big squares and 60-80
in big rounds; Utility 40-80, 60-80 in big squares, 50-65 in big rounds. Straw
was steady to firm with moderate to good demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale,
100-120 per ton in small squares and 70-90 in big squares and 45-65 in big
rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was slow to
moderate with light to moderate demand. Prices were mostly steady to weak
for good quality hay, while the lower qualities dropped 10 to 30 dollars.
Supplies were moderate to heavy. Straw prices were steady, with moderate
demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was 180-200, 185 in
big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 165-185 in big squares, 120 in big rounds;
Fair Alfalfa 100-120, 120-140 big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility
Alfalfa 60-80, 80 in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-
200, 160-180 big squares; Good Mix 160, 120-160 in big squares, 100-120 in
big rounds; Fair Mix 100-120, 90-110 in big squares; Utility Mix 60-80, 50-70
in big rounds. Premium Grass 160-200, 120-160 in big squares; Good Grass 80-
120, 120 in big squares, 80 in big rounds; Fair Grass 60-100, 60-80 in big
rounds, 80-100 in big squares; Utility Grass 40-60, 30-50 in big rounds.
Straw was 2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-90 per ton in big squares, with 100-115 in
small squares.


----------

